# Fabio Rovazzi e Gianni Morandi - Volare



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2017)

*Fabio Rovazzi*, autore del tormentone "Andiamo a comandare", ha rilasciato un nuovo singolo stavolta in collaborazione con il cantante *Gianni Morandi* dal titolo "*Volare*". Morandi qualche settimana fa su Facebook, aveva rilasciato un video in cui ballava sulle note di Andiamo a comandare, esprimendo apprezzamenti per la giovane star del web. 

Nel video sono presenti personaggi famosi come il comico *Maccio Capatonda*, Frank Matano, *Salvatore Esposito* (Genny Savastano di Gomorra) e la cantante Lodovica Comello.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2017)

R.I.P. Gianni Morandi.

Ti ricordo con QUESTA collaborazione.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2017)

L'ho sentita.

In questo caso è più esplicativo il video che la canzone, il che già è significativo. Le due Silhouette del moderno mondo del web (e non solo), un giovane fenomeno nella fabri fibriana accezione del termine, e una persona che si forza ad adattarsi a un cambiamento tecnologico ma in fin dei conti anche sociale e culturale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2017)

Lucio  
Quanti ci manchi


----------



## Igniorante (21 Maggio 2017)

Dio mio, che cosa orribile, neanche ce l'ho fatta a sentir cominciare la canzone


----------



## Kutuzov (28 Maggio 2017)

Spazzatura per teenager. Purtroppo gli youtuber (con loro grande soddisfazione, considerato il livello pietoso) sono stati presi all'amo per rimbambire ancora di più gli adolescenti. 
Gianni Morandi potrebbe risparmiarsela; non credo abbia problemi di soldi.


----------

